# ?

## MrMisha

,    )).
    ,   14:30   .      .  ,         ,       ?  ,   ?          ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,    )).

  ?  ?

----------


## MrMisha

?  -   ,       .

----------


## RAMM

> ?

   ?    ""  .         .    

> -   ,       .

    ?

----------


## MrMisha

,      ?      ,    ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,      ?

  ,   ,    "   ?".  , -  .

----------


## MrMisha

? ,  .     .          ,   ,        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

     ,    ? )) 
..      ,     .   .

----------


## MrColt

,       .   .

----------


## MrMisha

> ..      ,     .   .

  ,   .     ,    - .

----------


## MrColt

> ,   .     ,    - .

    ,         (  )?    ,    ... ,  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...          ...  .   ,                      ...  .        ,   .     ,     - 100% ,     .        ...,    ,    ,     "" ,        ...      "?" ...    ,      ,     ... ,   ,  . - .

----------


## Karen

,  .      .

----------


## MrColt

> ,  .      .

    , .

----------


## MrMisha

,      .    ,    .        .        ,    .     ,      ,   .
PS:    18    (   ).   -,  ,      ,  .  *Jedi_Lee*,  ,   18:00   ,    .

----------


## Karen

> ,   18:00   ,    .

    .   .      -   ?

----------


## MrMisha

> ,         (  )?    ,    ... ,  .

  ,  ,  ,   )))   

> .   .      -   ?

   ,        ,  ,    .      ,    ,   .

----------


## pokemon

> ,         (  )? *   ,    ... , * .

   ,  ,  ,    ,   ,  .     ?  http://vk.com/chongar_club     .

----------


## MrColt

> ,  ,  ,    ,   ,  .     ?

       - .   ,  ,  ,  . 
 ,      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,            ,   ... 
))

----------


## MrColt

> ,            ,   ... 
> ))

       ""  "  ,   ".     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,            ,   ... ))

  ... , ** ...    ,    -

----------


## Sir_2006

,  ?     ,  .

----------


## Karen

> ,            ,   ... 
> ))

      .

----------


## MrColt

> ,  ?     ,  .

    ,     :   

> ,    )).

----------


## Merry Corpse

,        -     ,          .
         ,     ,    ", .  ?"  ,          .        ,      .
  ,   .

----------

,       -      ...

----------


## Pentax

,  .   . -    ,   ?                ?  ,    .     ,  .       , ,    .      ,   "".  ,     ,    ,      .      .

----------


## Karen

> ,  .   . -    ,   ?                ?  ,    .     ,  .       , ,    .      ,   "".  ,     ,    ,      .      .

   !              !

----------


## RAMM

> , ,    .

   ,         ,           .

----------


## 23q

> !              !

   .   

> ,         ,           .

       .

----------


## Karen

> .

             .

----------


## Merry Corpse

.         )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...    .       ...           ... ,  ,    - .     ,    .

----------


## Pentax

> !              !

            .         "    ".         "   ...!!!  ???!!!!  !!!!".   ,     ,    ,   . 
   ( )  ,       ,        -  ,       . !     (  , ),     .  , ,   .   ,      .      -  ( ,   , ,    ).

----------


## Karen

*Pentax*,    , , .  .  .      . 
    "Daikin".      .    .      -     . ..     .    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ...           ... ,  ,    - .     ,    .

   , ,       )  **:          ""  ""   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ""  ""   ?

  ...        ...        
  2:20 ,    ,    2:52

----------


## Karen

> ...        ...        
>   2:20 ,    ,    2:52    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OuV...ZnJfh&index=13

       !      !

----------


## 23q



----------


## MrMisha

.
,  23:00    -,  14   ,       ,  ,      ,         ,  300 , .       8 .    , ,  ,  ,      ( )        .      ( 1 ),       (      ).    ,   ,   .     (, ),    .    ,     ,         ,    (  20-30)     /     .   ,     .       ,  ,   ,    ,      ,   ,     ( 18)        .    ,     ,     ( 100 ,     ).    19:30     .
PS:    .   

> 

  ))))

----------


## Sir_2006

,

----------


## MrMisha

,   ? -,        (  6 )     :

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   ?

  ...,   .         ...

----------


## Karen

> ..

      ... 
***** *MrMisha*,     ?

----------


## MrMisha

(10-20%).     ,     ,   75 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...

  **:

----------


## Karen

!  !   !     !

----------


## MrMisha

?:)

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*  .

  ...   ,     .   **:      - ,

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ? -,        (  6 )     : http://s008.radikal.ru/i305/1508/8d/277fd7d08c99.jpg

    ,     ,

----------


## Karen

> .   ,     .

       ?  *Sir_2006*,       ,    #7.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ...      ...

----------


## Karen

> ...      ...

   !

----------


## Pentax

,  ,    ...  .  ?      .  .

----------

> ,  ,    ...  .  ?      .  .

   .

----------


## Karen

> .

        ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  ,    ...  .  ?      .  .

  ...

----------

> ...

----------


## Pentax

> ...

  ... ,    .  ,     ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...,   !

----------


## Sir_2006

> *Sir_2006*,       ,    #7.

    .

----------

